# Owner's manual. 1991



## Ceephax (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi

Anyone know where I can get a Chieftain owners manual from around 1991? Copies are better than nothing.

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ceephax said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a Chieftain owners manual from around 1991? Copies are better than nothing.
> 
> Thanks


You might be better of asking specific question along with a part number, model number and a picture usually helps too, most stuff in vans are used across different manufacturers, the exceptions being body and interior trim and control panels.

they do put stuff in different places etc, but if it's an appliance query we should be able to help you, as finding a manual might be difficult, as it's before the more common use of PDF files and the net.

Hopefully someone will have a copy that they can photograph and email to you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this, but it's not quite what you're looking for, but all I got with a PDF search.


----------

